# Teaching at a Summer Camp



## Amishplumber (May 29, 2011)

Hey all,

I've recently been hired to be the tech guy for a theater summer camp. 3 weeks to put up a musical with 50 kids ages 7-16, take a week off, repeat. Woohoo! Thing is, not only am I going to be supervising all the tech (lights, set, sound effects (if any), costumes, props) but I'm also expected to teach about 10, short, lessons on various general aspects of technical theater, not necessarily connected to the show going up. For these sessions the kids get broken into four groups by age, so I can do more advanced stuff with the high school kids, while keeping it simple with the young'uns. Each lesson should run 40 minutes.

The only two ideas I've really come up myself are to get a whole bunch of swatch books and do a lesson on color. Have the kids pick out colors they think are relevant to the show. With the older kids talk about color theory and RGB vs. CMY, keep it simpler with the younger kids. Also, I saw on another thread a cool idea on how to explain the inner workings of a stage fixture. Start with a bare bulb, add a reflector, add a lens, then open up the real thing.

So, I'm hoping all you fine folks on the internet here could help me by shooting out cool, short activities/demonstrations/lessons that you think the kids would really benefit from and enjoy. Particularly in areas other than lighting, since thats my person strength.

I've got a whole theater with 64 channels of dimming, a decent sound setup including wireless mics, a scene shop, a costume loft and a props loft to work with. Very little, if any, money though.

I feel confident about working with the kids and figuring out the details myself, I really just need some raw ideas to get the creative juices flowing.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 29, 2011)

Is it 10 lessons per age group or 10 lessons total (how many age groups and lessons per group?).

For audio, you can demonstrate the difference between different types of microphones (especially if you have switchable pattern microphones). You can demonstrate how an EQ and other processing equipment works. 

You probably can do papier-mâché for props (that could be used in the production). You probably won't be able to teach them how to make flats, but you could teach them painting techniques (stipling, rag roll, etc.). Have them use stock flats to build a set and you can even show them how to do a dutchman seam.


----------



## Amishplumber (May 29, 2011)

ruinexplorer said:


> Is it 10 lessons per age group or 10 lessons total (how many age groups and lessons per group?).
> 
> For audio, you can demonstrate the difference between different types of microphones (especially if you have switchable pattern microphones). You can demonstrate how an EQ and other processing equipment works.
> 
> You probably can do papier-mâché for props (that could be used in the production). You probably won't be able to teach them how to make flats, but you could teach them painting techniques (stipling, rag roll, etc.). Have them use stock flats to build a set and you can even show them how to do a dutchman seam.


 


10 lessons total. Each lesson repeated for each age group (with alterations for age, of course)


----------



## kiwitechgirl (May 30, 2011)

Tying knots could be something which works - bowline, clove hitch, how to "chain" a rope and so on. There's an almost endless progression, so younger kids to older kids should be relatively easy. If you strike a kid who's been a Scout and can already tie the basic knots, a monkey's fist is always fun (and can take a while to figure out!), or splicing.


----------



## themuzicman (May 30, 2011)

I had to do the same sort of deal last year with some local school kids...

We did a lesson on knots - bowline, clove hitch, taught-line hitch, etc. When they enjoyed that we pulled out our block and tackle and boson's chair and learned about how pullies give you a mechanical advantage.

We did a few lessons on lighting - different types of instruments, how to operate the light board, how to read a light plot, how to hang instruments, etc.

We did a few lessons on audio - Different Microphones, Different loudspeakers, What EQ Does (GEQ vs. PEQ), What Feedback is, How a basic analog sound board works, basic offboard effects; comp/gate, verb, fx (the kids love the fx unit if you have pitch shift)

We did basic papier mache for props - the show had a stone wall, so they made that for the show

We did costuming - which was one part talk about research for various roles, and one part teaching them basic hand sewing (how to sew a button, how to sew a hook, overcast stitch, and blind stitch)

Granted, our classes were 2 hours meeting 3 days a week for 3 weeks so we had a bit more time to cover stuff...


----------



## techno89 (May 30, 2011)

This wouldn't happen to be a sleep away summer camp in new york would it?


----------



## chausman (May 30, 2011)

techno89 said:


> This wouldn't happen to be a sleep away summer camp in new york would it?


 
You worried about something? 

I would think that you would have a hard time keeping the attention of younger kids with costuming, but I haven't ever worked with kids in a theater summer camp like that. 

I might want to add something about coiling cable with either the Audio or Lighting section...keep them from coiling on their elbows! (But then again, could you keep their attention?)


----------



## derekleffew (May 30, 2011)

techno89 said:


> This wouldn't happen to be a sleep away summer camp in new york would it?


Beware of guys in hockey masks named Jason.


----------



## LXPlot (May 30, 2011)

Please tell me that you have some sort of a crew to run/ set up these shows.


chausman said:


> I would think that you would have a hard time keeping the attention of younger kids with costuming, but I haven't ever worked with kids in a theater summer camp like that.
> 
> I might want to add something about coiling cable with either the Audio or Lighting section...keep them from coiling on their elbows! (But then again, could you keep their attention?)


 
These kids are here for musical theatre. It will be literally impossible to keep 90% of them focusing on anything anyway. Costuming is nice because some of the older kids might be interested in fashion/clothing, but other than that it'll be tough. 

However, coiling cable is good because it's something simple, easy to teach, and can help them a lot during strike. If I were in the OP's current position, I would do a lot on painting, set building, etc--stuff that the actors could use during load-in/load-out for small community theatre shows and such. Relating stuff back to acting might help as well-- finding your light during your lighting stuff, and other info like that.


----------



## venuetech (May 30, 2011)

I did a bit on power one summer. it dawned on a girl in the class that this directly related to their morning hair drying issues, as the dorm circuit breaker could not handle the load of many hair dryers at the same time. So we spent a bit of time discussing the issue and how to figure the number of hair dryers that could be operated, without blowing the breaker.


----------



## techno89 (Jun 1, 2011)

Nevermind, I can tell from the description now this isn't the place I was talking about.


----------



## jstroming (Jun 1, 2011)

Someone was thinking of Stagedoor haha....I went for 7 years...from 10-17....was truly one of the best experiences of my life.


----------

